# Price Increases



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The cost of Gasoline is affecting our Business expenses. As you all know the Mills have raised the price of Garments and this causes us to raise our price to the consumer to keep up with cost of living.I just heard from salesman the Tee Square It is going up effective June 1,2008. The cost is going to increase from $39 to $44 due to the cost of materials. ...... JB


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Hey JB, I say we make all politicians pay all their travel expenses from salary and not expense accounts. Maybe we could get more domestic oil production if they actually had to pay for their own gas. Your right everything is up because of fuel.


----------



## cnssportswear (May 19, 2008)

yes, agree with you all. Fuel cost pushes the production cost up...........
Sherman/cns-sportswear


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Jerry, yes I sent out notices to my 6 distributors that my plastic company is increasing my cost. So June 1st. I will increase the price. My wife and I are now looking at the Ford escape as our next car.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The Escape is a nice Vehicle my wife had one. She decided he needed a sporty Mazda 6 and got rid of the Escape. I really liked it myself. .... JB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I have all so hard that name brand heat press are going up to by 5%?

Has any one have more information on this.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I think in general we will see prices go up on just about everything. The factor is delivery cost and manuffacturing cost. Both affected by oil. I also had to increase our postage cost as the price of postage went up as well. I ship priority and first class and had to increase those prices. I know people think we in the industry are trying to make more money but believe me it goes for the additional cost that has hit us. I think you just need to get used to the idea.. When I was a kid back in the 50's I went to the movies for a 25 cents... When I was a teen I bought gas for my car for 30 cents. My dad bought our house for $15,000 (1957). When I was 25 (1969)I bought my house in San Jose for $23,000 now the same house is selling for $500,000. Think of what your kids will be paying for things in the future.. Bush went begging to the oill countries to drill more and they kicked him in the butt and said no.. maybe Obama has it right.. lets stop shooting and start talking.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Lou,I'm sure we all understand prices are on the rise and none of us can stop it. I wanted to share two things, in 1969 was in Kindergarten. When I came home from school my mom would give me a quarter. I would go to the drug store and buy a 16oz(glass) bottle of orange crush and a candy bar.The candy bar was bigger than the one sold for $1.50 today. I tell this stoy to kids and young adults and they look at me like I'm lying. My whole point is the changes have been with us all along. They are just comming faster and hitting harder than before. .... JB


----------



## Mr Ink (May 20, 2008)

What are you guys moaning about, fuel and other costs are still twice as much over here, I have to put up with you undercutting me across the board. Jeeez im paying $10 a gallon for my Jeep, I think that driving a 4lt car qualifies as a license to print up some Jeep t shirts, lol


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> I have all so hard that name brand heat press are going up to by 5%?
> 
> Has any one have more information on this.


I'm wondering if you heard the same thing I have through one of the heat press dealers, in that the heat press manufacturer Stahls' will be increasing the cost of their presses soon?

Not all businesses are increasing prices due to fuel costs. What I'm wondering is if some companies are "gouging" and using the fuel increase as an excuse.

I found it interesting last week when I visited a restaurant in town and read a note on the menu that they can only serve 1 free bowl of chips and salsa. Additional bowls of salsa and chips are $3.50 each.

However, the other similar restaurants in town hasn't changed this option at all.

AB


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I have been eating the price increase and I have to tell you it doesn't taste good.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

> im paying $10 a gallon for my Jeep


I saw on the news the other day that it's 45 cents a gallon in Saudi Arabia, though I'd rather live here and pay up, then live there and save.

I think some businesses will pass along the cost increases honestly and accordingly, and some will use it as an excuse to push the envelope, and the second kind are the ones I am on the lookout for, and if they push it up too far, more than most, then to me, those are the ones looking to make the extra buck, rather than maintain the bottomline. My local grocery giant store is one of those going to high too fast. Other grocers haven't shot up the prices as high as fast, but this big grocery store did, and it is the most convenient to reach, so they use that to hold their customer base. I see the other smaller grocers parking lots filling up now, the ones holding on and increasing slower. I see the lots bc that's where I am shopping, too. 

Folks will obviously be more understanding of a price increase at this time. At home and business, everyone is seeing the prices go up. Though, now folks will shop more discriminately then ever as well. Higher prices can be the thing that makes them say "no, not right now." Careful pricing is as important as ever to remain competitive and keep product moving. I don't think it's as much now as it will be trickier in the future if things don't calm down a bit.

Unless, of course, you are the ones holding the oil. Apparently we need it, and apparently, we'll will fork over the dough. Haven't seen much about folks not driving or conserving yet. So we must be tolerating it well. Just a little blurb recently on a drop in driving, but the prices have been high for a while. Ya know?


Have a great day all. I see "blank" when I look to the future. I can't tell where this is all going or where it stops, but we're on for the ride, all strapped in... so let's at least try to have fun in the meantime. I'm not one for going "survival mode" in the mountains living off the land and stream, I'm hanging here with you guys!!!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Kelly, groceries are going up faster relative to oil because of the worldwide food shortages which are driving up food costs everywhere.

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/10/opinion/10thu1.html?ref=opinion


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

does anybody here fear that because of all the fuel prices and price gougers out there that consumers will start buying only what they need and stop buying tshirts. I mean lets be real here most of us garment decorators make our bread and butter because people wanna buy customized clothing. but they dont necessarily need it.

The only benefit that has come of these high fuel prices is more people investing in enviromentally friendly cars.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

The truth of the matter is.. time goes on and we live to see many things change.. because they do.. remember it is just how it is.. We can ***** about it.. or we can accept it. Knowing I am still alive to see it kind of makes me happy.. Lou


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

badalou said:


> The truth of the matter is.. time goes on and we live to see many things change.. because they do.. remember it is just how it is.. We can ***** about it.. or we can accept it. Knowing I am still alive to see it kind of makes me happy.. Lou


Hey Lou just for the record, I'm glad your alive too. If not not who would I pick on.lol. ...... JB


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Trust me lou we're are also happy that youre alive i mean where would we be without your wisdom in tshirt decorating....lol  

naw but for real im just curious to see how this all pans out in a couple of years....


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

I think that no matter who gets in as pres in november we will see the prices at least stabilize if not start to drop. I think it's all political as it seems like we always have times of recession @ presidential elections. At least that what it seems like to me.

As for raising prices, I've tried to keep mine down. I've just raised the postage so far, but have been seriously considering raising the product prices as well.

When they charge you @$13.00 just to ship 100 sheets of transfer paper it's getting a little bit insane. Esp. since they could ship Priority mail for a whole lot less.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Mr Ink said:


> What are you guys moaning about, fuel and other costs are still twice as much over here, I have to put up with you undercutting me across the board. Jeeez im paying $10 a gallon for my Jeep, I think that driving a 4lt car qualifies as a license to print up some Jeep t shirts, lol


 
The difference is your price is reflective of high taxes while our tax is only about 42c or 10-15% of the price.


----------



## 109935 (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes we do have to accept price increases. But the day we stop complaining and just accept it is the day everthing goes up "just because they can". As an example here in Aus we have had drought conditions for around seven years. Six months ago my local supermarket increased the price of mushrooms by one third. When I asked the manager why such an increase he replied that it was because of the drought. My response was " What you really are saying is that you are using the drought as an excuse and expect customers to just accept the increase as inevitible. Mushrooms are grown in a humid, controlled environment and as such require very little water. Probably less than most other crops. All other vegetable prices have skyrocketed so I will increase the price on whatever I can get away with." I no longer shop there. Price gouging will occur whenever we "just accept it" Sometimes we are the mushrooms.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

COEDS said:


> My whole point is the changes have been with us all along. They are just comming faster and hitting harder than before. .... JB


Difference being that back then wage increases usually went along with an increase in cost of living. Seems to be just the opposite now. Prices are going up and businesses have to lay off and /or turn to China for manufacturing to maintain a bottom line...which in turn causes an even further decrease in sales. The number of middle class technical jobs that have vaporized in the last 4 years is staggering.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

109935 said:


> Yes we do have to accept price increases. But the day we stop complaining and just accept it is the day everthing goes up "just because they can". As an example here in Aus we have had drought conditions for around seven years. Six months ago my local supermarket increased the price of mushrooms by one third. When I asked the manager why such an increase he replied that it was because of the drought. My response was " What you really are saying is that you are using the drought as an excuse and expect customers to just accept the increase as inevitible. Mushrooms are grown in a humid, controlled environment and as such require very little water. Probably less than most other crops. All other vegetable prices have skyrocketed so I will increase the price on whatever I can get away with." I no longer shop there. Price gouging will occur whenever we "just accept it" Sometimes we are the mushrooms.


I think you made the right choice. My product is made from petroleum and it affect my price. I am the last one to want raise my price. I had 3 price increase from one of my production companies that did the screen printing and some other production on the unit.. All within 3 months. I did not raise my prices. They told me the TSI was more labor intensive then they first thought. So I looked around and could not find anyone local..Then I found another company at just slightly less... But I had to drive 140 mile round trip to deliver and then again to pick up.. Then I was happy... Until last week when my plastic went up.. if you see me in my videos wearing a ball cap it is because I keep pulling my hair out.. I think I will make a video and Scream.. I AM NOT GOING TO TAKE THIS ANYMORE.. Oh wait that was done in a movie already..


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I just told my wife about a week ago that we would have to start selling all our stock t-shirts at $15. I've seen my comp do it all ready. So now we have to up ours as well.


----------



## cnssportswear (May 19, 2008)

What a wisdom words from you all..........cheers/Sherman


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We have several local suppliers (within 12 miles) and it is not less expensive for us to get delivery rather than go pick it up. It just goes into our price matrix and we jack the prices. Our biz is stil growing so I guess it is ok. 

On a bad note, we just paid $1200 for an airline ticket that cost $450 about 2 months ago. ouch!


----------



## DUSTINDUSTRIES (Apr 20, 2008)

I think it`s about time t-shirt prices went up in America. I see a lot of websites selling t-shirts for $20 and our AVERAGE is $40Aus and our dollar is at a 26 year high of around 96c to the U.S. and expected to reach parity by the end of the year. I am not knocking America here people and am a huge fan of Americana and even have a General Lee tattoo on my leg after growing up watching 80s tv ( still watching now on dvd )

I was earning U.S. dollars for 4 years and went from an exchange rate of a low of 70c Mar 2006 to now 96c meaning I lost 26c in the dollar on conversion and even worse on the street vendor. I try to sell a shirt for $40 US and Americans are shocked. Now I must understand for you guys $20 is still $20 but for me it went from $20US=$28Aus (e.g ) now I just checked Ozforex and 20U=20.82A. I was originally aiming for an American audience but have now shifted focus back to Australia. We are reaching $1.70 a litre now though I haven`t driven in 5 years or more as I have hardly been home. It`s tough on families with high prices on living expenses in Australia, I hope it eases up.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Hey guys, our economic problems are the result of political planning. Our leaders think its better to buy oil from foreign countries than to drill for it domestically. Many in congress are trying to eliminate fossil fuels entirely. Misguided policy yields economic hardships for those less fortunate than our "representatives". That automatic pay raise that congress gets every year is pretty sweet if your a politician. For the rest of us it's back to Darwin, those that are most responsive to change survive.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok I am going to jump in here and give a little info I have learned since my husband works for the refineries that make the gas we use. The fact of why gas prices and every thing else has gone up is that our local refineries in the us are opperating at less than 50% so they are not able to process the amount of fuels needed. There are alot of factors that are driving up the prices and lowering the capacity at which they are able to operate. 

Here are a few facts. There have been no new refineries built in the us since the mid 70's. In the last several years due to alot of different factors refineries have lost their ability to produce. First hurricane katrina took out quite a few refineries, just 1 1/2 years ago there was a huge exposion at bp/arco in texas city that severly damaged that refinery also taking many lives, my husband was one of the explosion experts sent their to investigate it (for those that dont know, he is a fire captain and first responder for industrial refining) this explosion was a at a plant that was a very high processing facility of fuels. Also starting every January is when all of the shutdowns and turnarounds start (refurbishing refining units) these shutdowns go till late may every year.

As more refineries age and are less effecient at processing fuels it lowers their output abilitys thus limiting supplies to us the consumers. I asked my husband the other day what capacity are the average refineries running at and he told me it is at an all time low, most are operating at a limit of 45 to 48 percent. This is due to several things. One being osha and all of the new requirments for cleaner air. The refineries are having to add different methods and updating units that were ok before but because of newer clean air standards they and having to be down longer periods of time to meet osha standards. So this causes there refining abilities to be severly limited. Unfortunately the stricter the regulations get, the lower the capacitys will be until there is a way to be able to process cleaner fuels that dont cost the refineries a ton of money.

So as much as we want to blame alot of different areas for the prices it all comes down to the refinery capacity and meeting the newer clean air laws. 

The reason you see the price of your goods go up is because there are fuels used in almost every process to produce those goods. we are also seeing alot of effects on our food sources being compromised by events of nature such as the large earthquake that just hit china and took out most of the rice farms that import rice. With the harbor near my house all of those ships require fuel to bring in goods, We sell most of processed fuels to the countries that are importing those foods and other items, so now their prices are higher because our refining prices are higher due to low capacity. 

So basically it is really all about ineffecient refining capabilitys and meeting higher standards by osha that is limiting our supply and there for raising fuel prices. When the big refining companies decide to invest in newer more effecient refineries (which cost billions to build) then you will see better fuel prices, but until then you will see prices rise the older the units get, becuase the older the refining units get the more it cost those companies to rebuild their units every year. Ok sorry so long but I thought it really needed to be put on point of why our prices are getting higher


----------



## 109935 (Apr 14, 2007)

What's that Bobbielee-youare married to Red Adiar? Yes I am old.
What you say about refining capacity is interesting as that capacity here in Australia diminished about the same time as over there. Petrol/Gas here at the time was probably around 70 cents a litre. Now it is $ 1.60.
I don't know about other parts of the world but I wonder if we are supposed to be just resigned to the fact that prices will keep on rising. No doubt supply and demand dictates that will be the case. The thing that gets me however is that up until about 18 months ago, whenever there was a spike in oil prices everybody was screaming to OPEC. Why don't we here OPEC mentioned any more? Is it just the Australian media.
On another note, many believe we have all moved our factories to China and other factors are not in play.
Consider this. I was in China in 2006 and the amount of media advertising for new cars was incredible. China now has a population of 1.3 billion and in relative terms they are now earning a reasonable living. They all want to buy their first car without consideration to where they will park it as there is virtually no off street parking. The government doesn't seem to care because for the moment it's all about revenue. The roads are bedlam in Shanghai.
I guess consumers are the same everywhere. Sound familiar?
P.s I forgot to look up the increase of vehicle sales in China but it is unbelievable. All needing fuel of course.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

DUSTINDUSTRIES said:


> Now I must understand for you guys $20 is still $20


There reason foreign currency is increasing over the US dollar is because the US dollar is declining. It's not because all other currencies are increasing. What used to be $20 here is now no where near that. We've become accustomed to a certain standard of living and now the jobs and the money they provided that supported that standard of living are gone.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

wormil said:


> Kelly, groceries are going up faster relative to oil because of the worldwide food shortages which are driving up food costs everywhere.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/10/opinion/10thu1.html?ref=opinion


That article is similar to this one I'm linking, and it's true, there are alot of factors going into rising food prices, trucking costs are just one of them. 

Here's an article that touches on the various things happening all at once, and also includes a little about 20 years ago, and inflation, and how it relates to today. 

Glenn Beck - Interviews - Glenn Beck: Load up the Pantry

If you can get past the chattiness in the beginning, it touches on rate of inflation, Asian pop. moving to middle class, grain, biofuels, low return on savings compared to rising costs of food. 

For me, it's time to sharpen the eye on personal finances, not panic, and I'll be surprised if I see prices of yesterday come back again. 

I think you have to listen to the older folks on this stuff. They've seen it first hand before. Some of us are seeing it as paying adults for the first time. When I was a teen, savings accounts gave 10-13% inerest rate. I thought the world was Great!!! I was too young to own a home, I didn't realize what the offsetting mortgage rate was.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> So as much as we want to blame alot of different areas for the prices it all comes down to the refinery capacity and meeting the newer clean air laws.


Like you say, there are many reasons... you can't discount the fact that crude oil prices have risen _drastically_, nor can you ignore that gas prices jumped dramatically prior to the actual refining capacity being diminished. It also doesn't explain the dramatic price increase in natural gas whose price is not related to oil at all.

The oil companies have been making record profits, there really is no reason why they cannot comply with the EPA requirements and build new refineries. The truth is the status quo is making them very, very, rich and they are going to try and keep it that way.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

OK it's my turn to jump in here.
1.) Kelly you have your stupid government agencies mixed up. OSHA regulates workplace safety not emission standards, that is the stupid EPA agency. Both need to be revamped and run by people living in the real world not headed by political appointees. If the oil companies would just once show some civic responsibility maybe people would not be so wary of them building in their backyards, but let's just say EXXON VALDEZ or more recently BP's Alaska pipeline maintenance or the remarkable lack of considering the huge profit they make from it. 

2 Auto makers. In the seventies Jimmy Carter told the big three thay unless they made more fuel efficient cars that foreign carmakers would eat their lunch and they said no way. I believe Toyota agrees with President Carter. How about you?

3.) More domestic oil production. When I was young (a long long time ago) there were several oil wells drilled in my area of Pa. They pumped for just a few months and were all capped off. 40 years later those wells are still there still capped. Any ideas as to why?

4.) How can it be more economical to ship items halfway around the world than make them in your own backyard? American stockholders and their high paid CEO's have bled the companies for so long just to pay high dividends that we no longer have the best technology and our equipment came off the warships built for WWII. When we as a country get back to making goods instead of making the rich richer we could save enough fuel that the problem would go away.

5.) $4 a gallon as compared to $8. How about $800 a month for health insurance with a high deductable to boot and still can't afford to go to a doctor? Would you like my $40 co pay? Let's see just for the socialised medicine which is paid for in part by a gas tax the $200 a week just for insurance would buy an extra 50 gallons of gas per week. And I still have to pay $120 to fill up my truck once and another $50 so my wife can drive to work and make $11 an hour, and not know if she will have a job next week. 

6.) Price increases. I get them all the time. My business which I have had for 5 years is off 30% in the past year, a price increase for my stuff would finish me off. Somebody said they would have to increase their shirt price to $15. Mine are priced at $4 and this week I sold 0, not one. Price increase? Not right now.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

BRC said:


> _OK it's my turn to jump in here._ 1.) Kelly you have your stupid government agencies mixed up.....


Psst, Terry, you have your girls mixed up.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok I had to come back and post on this because I told my husband what I posted and he gave me more info. You are correct that the epa does have the responsibilty of the emissions but AQMD (my mistake, not osha) does also make the refineries do certain things that cause loss of capacity such as at one of the refineries my husband works at they had all flat roofs on all of their tanks, well at another refinery they had installed domed roofs. Aqmd decided that the domed roofs were better because they allowed less hydorcarbons to excape into the atmosphere. So they decided to make all the roofs at the refinery my husband works at also be changed out to domed roofs. Not only that but they started fining them for not doing it fast enough and the fines went into millions. this is just one of the things that has an effect is when rules are changed and the refineries have to change to the new rules.

another thing that effects the prices is that the refineries buy foriegn oil to preserve our local fossil fuels. If we were to use our own, we have enough reserves to last around 100 years. But because we dont want to use our own reserves then we pay the higher price per barrel for crude oil. The thing is that what refineries are doing now is they are investing their profits (which are huge) into alternate fuel and energy sources because they want to stay at the top as clean fuels and alternate energy change, I for one do not agree with the way they do this because it does effect what we pay. They dont even pass on their profits to their employees. I know, we pay around $600 a month for our medical and that only covers 80% until we pay a total of $7000 our of our pockets. We too have the high copays and many medications are not covered.

My point in my earlier post was that the producers are the ones responsible for the price of fuels which effect the prices of everything else due to the need for fuels to produce and bring those goods to us.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I read a lot of complaining about not using our own oil supply but if we use our supply of oil then we will run out before the rest of the world. Does anyone think that is a good idea?

Here is what is a good idea... Start developing the infrastructure for renewable energy sources like biodiesel (which do not have to be made from food crops) and stop sending our money overseas and stop depending on fossil fuels. Drop the support for ethanol which has only increased food prices, led to food shortages and overall has only benefited big business. This would bring billions of dollars annually back into our own economy. I would much rather make American farmers richer than buy new wives for oil sheiks. Who couldn't agree that is a good idea?


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

guys


tshirts--300.00

vinyl rolls--400.00

transfer papers--500.00

be at tshirt forums--priceless

dont you have fun in here .....most important thing is to be alive...GOD bless america.....


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Rick, that is exactly where my husband and I disagreed, was the use of our reserves. he thinks we should just go ahead and use them, I say they should not be used because that is a safety net for future generations. Even though alternate fuels can be developed, they will not replace fossil fuels as far as for jet engines and ships. There will always be certain things that have to have fossil fuels to work. I totally think our reserves should stay that even if we have to pay higher prices at least we have reserves for the future  I dont mind the higher prices, I expect it as it is a way of life


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

cbs1963 said:


> Nobody wants renewable energy. Martha's Vineyard said no to wind turbines in the ocean. Nobody wants nuclear energy in their state. Solar panels aren't cost efficient. Biodiesel won't be mass produced. Ethanol is less efficient, negating any cost reduction and it pushes food prices up. What good will future oil reserves be if you can't afford to use it? There is no viable renewable energy that can replace fossil fuels. Telling companies who sell oil to replace their business with "renewable" energy is pretty stupid. It would be like telling those of us who make heat pressed t-shirts to sell shirts from Walmart because it's more efficient. Why would we want to that?


Biodiesel is already being produced and new factories are opening faster than new refineries for crude oil. Naturally the transition will take years to happen but the longer we drag our feet, the more our economy suffers.

I have news, much of the domestic oil reserves will be withheld for domestic security (i.e. the military). We should continue to buy foreign oil but we should reduce our dependency on it.

It's true that we don't have the technology to replace all fossil fuels today but if we focused on replacing gasoline engines with biodiesels that would save millions of barrels of oil _per day_, just in the USA. Multiply that number by the current price of oil to get an idea of how much money we could be pumping into our own economy.

How many more t-shirts could you sell if Americans had a few hundred billion dollars per year extra pumped into our economy?


----------



## deuce (Apr 16, 2008)

I was told that tomorrow ( here in FL ) Diesel Prices are going up .23 cents.. I had to go up on lots of my stuff because of this. I'm fortunate that one of my main suppliers isn't very far from me, but their prices are going up and I have to ride the wave too. 

Isn't Fed Ex supposed to be finishing up with the teleportion of goods reasearch?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Robert, This is the way of the times good luck. ..... JB


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

cbs1963 said:


> There is no viable renewable energy that can replace fossil fuels.


And the oil companies know that, which is why oil prices will keep going up until the government regulates it. They know we will pay whatever they ask. Diesel hit $5 here the other day. I saw $5.01 at a BP station. Most gas station owners are expecting $7 by the end of the summer.


We just don't have the money in our current economy to support these price increases. The next couple years here in the US will be very interesting. A new administration might help.


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

What we need to do is open up some of the areas in the U.S. for drilling while researchers are looking for alternative fuels. It will keep our prices down while waiting for our scientists to put OPEC countries out of business.

With regard to the limited refining capability, I would agree with that. Perhaps some of the money that is being used overseas by our government should be reinvested in the U.S. to build these things. That's what a government is for.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Will here in MI they have just build 5 new Biodiesel plants and should be running by end of these year this is what they say


----------



## Eforcer (May 9, 2008)

I had a chose in the beginning of the year to purchase a car or wide format equipment. I went for the latter & it has paid dividends from day one. I love when my customers tell me, how do I own a business & don't have a car. I simply tell them, that the most I have spent on cab's in one month was $128 w/tips. I go to events; bars etc... It's like having a personal chaffuer. I don't worry bout gas; insurance or car payments. They all leave with a smile after that. Maybe I'll get one in a couple of years.....LOL


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I tend to peek at the movie box office numbers as one indicator of the amount of disposable income in our country, I don't know why, I just look at it as a measure of how much disposable income is out there. You see, everyone loves the movies, but the movies is a totally unnecessary expense in a family budget. So when I feel the noose tightening, and I feel like we are all heading for trouble, I look and I see that 100 Million dollars in one weekend went to Ironman movie tickets. 100 Million dollars in one weekend. That is disposable income at work. It says to me, there is still disposable income to be spent by consumers. If movie tickets stop selling, then I don't know what I'll think, that maybe at that point, folks are running out of disposable income. I don't know why I look at this, it's just silly, but makes me feel better about the current conditions.


----------



## Scrnprntmom (Oct 4, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> I tend to peek at the movie box office numbers as one indicator of the amount of disposable income in our country, I don't know why, I just look at it as a measure of how much disposable income is out there. You see, everyone loves the movies, but the movies is a totally unnecessary expense in a family budget. So when I feel the noose tightening, and I feel like we are all heading for trouble, I look and I see that 100 Million dollars in one weekend went to Ironman movie tickets. 100 Million dollars in one weekend. That is disposable income at work. It says to me, there is still disposable income to be spent by consumers. If movie tickets stop selling, then I don't know what I'll think, that maybe at that point, folks are running out of disposable income. I don't know why I look at this, it's just silly, but makes me feel better about the current conditions.


It's funny that you mentioned this, because my dear Hubby always makes that same point...and additional $$'s went to concessions(maybe even more than the tickets).


----------



## inkables (May 27, 2008)

Price increases seem to be the wave of the future. I recently received an email that all promotional type products are going to take a price increase of 5-20%, effective June 1, 2008.


----------



## Eforcer (May 9, 2008)

Wow u opened my eyes to an amazing analogy. Never looked at that before, but you make a valid point. Nice 1


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I wish I could take a cab or ride the bus sometimes but there is no bus service to my subdivision and cabs are astronomically expensive. The last cab ride I took was around 1 mile and it cost $40+tip; I would have walked but I had a bunch of luggage and it was nighttime.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Well I was sitting at the new dealership for a RAV4 ready to make the deal but then they would only give me 1500 for my 2000 Ford Explorer Sport. I figure this was about 3000 less then I could sell it for. dealer don't want those cars. They can't sell them. I think we will start seeing cars abanded on the streets. Needless to say that was deal breaker and I said no and walked out. last night they called and upped to $2800. I mean I wasn't buying a hybred and so the car i was buying wasn't exactly flying out the door (21-27 Miles). I said you missed your chance. I hear Honda is gearing up for the Hybred race.. maybe I will just wait a year. Maybe I will buy a horse... Or a skate board.. I bet the amish are laughing at us..


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Lou you're lucky they offered you anything at all. I was reading on another forum of a dealership that is no longer accepting SUV trade-ins because they have a lot full they can't sell. At my daughter's school, everyone used to drive an SUV but starting last year more and more people started showing up in cars and minivans.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

[/quote] A new administration might help.
[/quote]


Many people are thinking they need to vote democrat to change things in Wash. But they forget that the democrats have been in control of congress for awhile now and things are just steadily getting worse instead of better. They promised their voters change and we sure have seen it  .

A new president no matter who gets in will not be able to change much. Congress needs to step up and make the neccesary changes or you will not see nothing changed.

I predict this. If the republicans win the whitehouse we will continue down the same road we are. If the democrats win we will still continue down the same road.

Why? Because the special interest groups who are benefitting from the high fuel prices will still be their biggest supporters and they will continue to take care of them instead of the American people.

So, look for more increase in pricing structures all across the board. Things will eventually line themselves out but it may take a full blown depression to do it and I don't think this country can survive another one with the spoiled american people being like we have become.

Just my 2 cents ($2.00 now because of the inflation prices  ) worth!


----------



## Eforcer (May 9, 2008)

Badalu that was fkin PERFECT!!!!!! Absolutly loved it!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I have removed several posts from this thread. The economy is effecting everyone but lets keep it on topic. The discussion of politics is not allowed due to so many differences people can have and while one person may believe one way there will always be someone else who has different views. There is never a good outcome with this senario  so lets keep this post on topic and leave politics out of it.


----------



## Eforcer (May 9, 2008)

2 Thumbs Way Up.

Sorry for my ranting


----------



## beckie (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I just wish they would release some of the oil reserves - I live in Texas and it is shocking to see all the oil wells just sitting there when they could be pumping - just drive through Luling Texas, its really disgusting. I hope the chemists and engineers can come up with alternative fuels soon!


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ooops, I got carried away again. Sorry Bobbie Lee. Thanks for keeping me honest on the forums. I'll try and not do anything to make you have to bump me again.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

LOL ... Craig she keeps me in line too.. She is a tuff ombre. .... JB


----------

